# ~~ HOUSE PLANTS ~~



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

the viney looking greeny leafy one is clearly an underwater plant even tho it can be potted as well in soil . . . . it's a very common plant seen in aquariums and house holds . . . do u know the proper name?

CAN U HELP ME IDENTIFY THE GRASSY PLANT IN THE BACK!?!?

again the grassy plant in the back, is a house plant. i just got it from my house, burried as much of it as i could underwater, and it seems to be doin good, lil rotting and dying but . . i think me goldfish and pleco will eat the crap

what are ur thoughts? DOES N E ONE ELSE HAVE THE SAME GRASSY PLANT?!?!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

If it is rotting already it is just a matter of time before it is completely dead... just take it out before it ruins your water quality. Rotting plant material is hard to clean up and I am sure you cant do good gravel vacs around the roots.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya dude dont mean to sh*t on ya idea,,, but awunnh well never work ive even got simi-under water plants and thay die,,, , hell ive even lost fully aqua plants ,,,,,,,,,and since we are all showing pic of plants check this arangement out under 160 watts.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

who said n e thing bout rotting?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> again the grassy plant in the back, is a house plant. i just got it from my house, burried as much of it as i could underwater, and it seems to be doin good,* lil rotting and dying but * . . i think me goldfish and pleco will eat the crap










i think you did


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> > again the grassy plant in the back, is a house plant. i just got it from my house, burried as much of it as i could underwater, and it seems to be doin good,* lil rotting and dying but * . . i think me goldfish and pleco will eat the crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Dude, I still do not get this, why in the hell are you doing this again?


----------

